# School age



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on what age children start school in Spain? I read somewhere that they start at 3 yrs and somewhere else that 3-6yrs is only pre-school so they don't actually officially have to start until they are 6yrs??? Any clarification would be appreciated.
Thanks Hayley


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HayleyBryant said:


> Hi, Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on what age children start school in Spain? I read somewhere that they start at 3 yrs and somewhere else that 3-6yrs is only pre-school so they don't actually officially have to start until they are 6yrs??? Any clarification would be appreciated.
> Thanks Hayley


yes, 1st year of primary & obligatory school is the year in which they have their 6th birthday


infant school starts at 3 years in most areas but isn't obligatory


have a look at the 'useful links' sticky above to see which year your child should be in for entry September this year (2012)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As xabia says, 1st year of obligatory education is the year that the child has their 6th birthday, but I don't know anybody whose child started that late. Maybe that's because I live in a commuter town and people tend to need their kids to be in full time free education so that they can go to Madrid to work.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As xabia says, 1st year of obligatory education is the year that the child has their 6th birthday, but I don't know anybody whose child started that late. Maybe that's because I live in a commuter town and people tend to need their kids to be in full time free education so that they can go to Madrid to work.


I don't either, not even among us foreigners who might not be working - the earlier the child gets into school & learning the language(s) the better IMO


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

HayleyBryant said:


> Hi, Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on what age children start school in Spain? I read somewhere that they start at 3 yrs and somewhere else that 3-6yrs is only pre-school so they don't actually officially have to start until they are 6yrs??? Any clarification would be appreciated.
> Thanks Hayley


Correct, Think of the first 3 years of school as being 'Nursery' in the UK. 
My daughter started full time school (9am -5pm) just after turning 3 years old


----------



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for this everyone! At least I know I have the right info. Are all schools 9am -5pm, that's a long day in comparison to the UK. 
We are coming out next week to check out some properties to rent and have a look around. Only just booked it do frantically trying to get organised now!! Thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HayleyBryant said:


> Thanks for this everyone! At least I know I have the right info. Are all schools 9am -5pm, that's a long day in comparison to the UK.
> We are coming out next week to check out some properties to rent and have a look around. Only just booked it do frantically trying to get organised now!! Thanks again


School hours vary from area to area

Around here the primary schools do 9am - 12:30 with a half hour break at 11am, then lunch, returning at 3pm - 4:30. Children either stay at school for lunch or go home. A lot of infants only stay for the morning session.

good luck with the recce - let us know how you get on!!


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

The pre-school and primary school that my 2 go to both do 9am until 2pm and nothing else afterwards.


----------



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks alot, looks like each area/ school has their own rules. Someone recommended the Olive Tree School in St Pere de Ribes to me today so will have a check and see what hours they do. Obviously depends where we decide to live I guess!! ;o) My daughter is only 3yrs old in Aug so I don't really want exhaust her too much.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HayleyBryant said:


> Thanks alot, looks like each area/ school has their own rules. Someone recommended the Olive Tree School in St Pere de Ribes to me today so will have a check and see what hours they do. Obviously depends where we decide to live I guess!! ;o) My daughter is only 3yrs old in Aug so I don't really want exhaust her too much.


I thought you were looking at state schools :confused2:


----------



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Not really sure what I'm looking at at the mo just had that one recommended! Will prob look at both once we are there


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HayleyBryant said:


> Not really sure what I'm looking at at the mo just had that one recommended! Will prob look at both once we are there


that's the best idea - keep an open mind


----------

